# Anxiety Disorders > Panic Disorder and Agoraphobia >  >  Trying to overcome Agoraphobia

## davidjvista1

I'm trying to overcome it but it's been hard, I go to church and then on Monday's I go to a mental health support group and then the library but that's about it. I'm having some success but I'd rather stay in my saferoom(bedroom) but I notice that can work against ya too, your mind starts racing and causes anxiety...

----------


## davidjvista1

Thank you, after church as soon as I got home I felt very anxious so I called a friend of mine who is a nurse and she talked me through it as my meds kicked in...

----------


## Ironman

> Thank you, after church as soon as I got home I felt very anxious so I called a friend of mine who is a nurse and she talked me through it as my meds kicked in...



It gets easier.  Remember, they aren't focusing on you at all.  Most of them will be in their own world - thinking about stuff.

----------


## WintersTale

I suffered from Agoraphobia when I was in my mid to late 20's.

All I can say is, it *does* get better. Keep taking baby steps - see a licensed therapist, and go out a little every day. Don't get discouraged if you fall back and relapse, it happens to the best of us (in fact, I had a relapse after I moved back here, and am now battling agoraphobia again...argh!)

The keyword is desensitization. If you can do that, desensitize yourself to these negative stimuli, then you'll be golden.

----------


## davidjvista1

Thanks everyone,
I've gone back to church but I'm not totally comfortable with this new church I'm attending, being around a bunch of people I don't know is not easy but I've been able to stay for the entire service which is a big deal. I'm hoping that after my support group tonight I will do well coming home which is about 20 miles of driving, for some reason I start getting really uptight and can't wait to jump into bed and fall asleep. I'm gonna try to listen to the radio as a distraction  and do breathing excercises, I need to be really distracted you know...

----------

